# Cherokee County, Dawson, Etc



## brownhounds (May 18, 2010)

Looking for land in or around Cherokee County.  I might consider a club, but I would prefer land.

Let me know what you got.
thanks,
matt


----------



## mjc1909 (Jun 28, 2010)

im leasing 720 acres in cherokee. its not a club just me and a buddy. im looking for two other people to help cover the cost. 200 a person with year round access. you can write me at cantrellmatthew@att.net


----------



## reidplacefarms (Jul 2, 2010)

mjc1909 said:


> im leasing 720 acres in cherokee. its not a club just me and a buddy. im looking for two other people to help cover the cost. 200 a person with year round access. you can write me at cantrellmatthew@att.net



i might be interested in this i live in holly springs and looking for a place around town do you still have a opening availiable 
thanks 
forrest peritts


----------



## brownhounds (Jul 2, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Dec 9, 2012)

Message sent


----------

